# A good first cycle for mass gains



## k-dubz (Mar 20, 2010)

When i get back to the states im going to run this cycle please give me any advice you  may have.

*stats:*
age: 22
height: 6.2"
weight: 173

*cycle:*

*week*
*1.*   500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart + 40mg d-bol/day
*2.*   500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart + 40mg d-bol/day
*3.*   500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart + 40mg d-bol/day
*4.*   500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart + 40mg d-bol/day
*5.*   500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart 
*6.*   500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart 
*7.*   500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart 
*8.*   500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart 
*9.*   500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart 
*10.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart 
*11.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart + 50mg winny-v/day
*12.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart + 50mg winny-v/day
*13.* natural workout
*14.* natural workout
*15. *begin pct

*pct*
*day 1*         40mg nolvadex  + 200mg clomid
*day 2-21*   20mg nolvadex  + 50mg clomid


*suggestions:*

* test 250 2x/week 250mg monday morning and 250mg thursday night.

* liv52 3x/day while on d-bol and winny-v


any advice could help. I am contemplating getting rid of the winny-v all together but i am not sure. The cycle i have put together seems pretty good. Im pretty confident in my pct as well 

thanks,
k-dubz


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 20, 2010)

500mg test for 12 weeks looks good for a first.  Idk if the orals are really neccessary, if anything Id drop the winny and keep the dbol...since I only have about 2 weeks of winny you could send it my way ;-) 

Might want to consider an AI throughout the cycle


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you run a cycle in the past?  If so, what?  What's your bf%?

/V


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 20, 2010)

Forgot to mention...and not trying to bash you but 173lbs at our height clearly shows that you haven't learned how to eat yet.  I'm sure that you could gain a lot of weight naturally before running gear, but either way you need to take a real good look at your diet.


----------



## k-dubz (Mar 20, 2010)

im putting together my diet right now im in transit from afgan so i wanna work everything out so i dont rush into my cycle and mess something up. when you say keep the d-bol do you mean replace the last two weeks of winnie with d-bol? i have like no body fat the way i sit im pretty cut. right now im skinny because im in afganistan and i dont have a chance to eat properly. how do you guys think my pct looks?


----------



## k-dubz (Mar 20, 2010)

and wat do ya recomend for my AI im going to have some nolva on hand for  gyno should i look further than that?


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 20, 2010)

Aromasin, during cycle and PCT.


----------



## k-dubz (Mar 20, 2010)

any recomendations  on the aromasin doseage and schedule. i heard it blocks 65% of estrogen build up but havent heard much feedback on it


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 20, 2010)

I always start at 12.5mg eod.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 20, 2010)

175lb . . for fuck's sake. Try eating some food!


----------



## Tiburon (Mar 20, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> 175lb . . for fuck's sake. Try eating some food!



Highly agree...I would try to hit AT LEAST 200 naturally first. 

But if you must...and you have your mind made up...I would go with a "test only" first cycle. If you run too many compounds on a first cycle...and it f**ks with you...you won't know what's causing the problem.

What kind of test are you thinking?


----------



## k-dubz (Mar 20, 2010)

did i not say im in afganistan. you try gaining weight eating mre's once a day


----------



## k-dubz (Mar 20, 2010)

i was going to use testosterone enanthate 250. it comes in 1ml vials and im doing 250mg 2x/week i wanted to be sure i did the conversion right wehe i converted it 250mg was just half a ml. that soundin right


----------



## E~GAL (Mar 20, 2010)

Noo, K-Dubz you are doing it all wrong.


----------



## k-dubz (Mar 20, 2010)

easy arnold gimme the tips


----------



## k-dubz (Mar 20, 2010)

im not cycleing now i will be home in a few weeks and then i will begin my bulking and my cycle. i just want to make sure i have everything lined up so i dont rush int my cyclw and make a wrong decision


----------



## Tiburon (Mar 20, 2010)

k-dubz said:


> did i not say im in afganistan. you try gaining weight eating mre's once a day



Uhhh...no one said to gain the weight while you're there...do you think maybe...just maybe...we meant to do it after you got home?


----------



## Tiburon (Mar 20, 2010)

k-dubz said:


> i was going to use testosterone enanthate 250. it comes in 1ml vials and im doing 250mg 2x/week i wanted to be sure i did the conversion right wehe i converted it 250mg was just half a ml. that soundin right



How did you come up with that conversion?


----------



## k-dubz (Mar 20, 2010)

There was some calculator on a anobilc site. It didnt sound right to me


----------



## Tiburon (Mar 20, 2010)

k-dubz said:


> There was some calculator on a anobilc site. It didnt sound right to me



It's not right. This is right...1ml=250mg.


----------



## k-dubz (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks thats a huge help. 2 vials a week seems like alot but from what i read thats nothing compared to what losts of people take. AND IS THE AROMASIN FOR MY PCT ORAL??


----------



## cbohning (Mar 21, 2010)

k-dubz said:


> did i not say im in afganistan. you try gaining weight eating mre's once a day



I heard MRE's are like 4000cal a peice,.. eat 2 a day and go big bro, dont they just give you those?


----------



## k-dubz (Mar 21, 2010)

ya they do have alot of calories but the shit sux. im on my way way back now and i cant wait to start my cycle. so far this is what i got from you guys leme know if you see any other changes i could do. i appreciate the advice

*Revised cycle:*

*week*
*1.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart + 40mg d-bol/day
*2.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart + 40mg d-bol/day
*3.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart + 40mg d-bol/day
*4.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart + 40mg d-bol/day
*5.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart 
*6.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart 
*7.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart 
*8.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart 
*9.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart 
*10.* 500mg test 250(250mg 2.5 days apart 
*11.* 500mg test 250
*12.* 500mg test 250
*13.* natural workout
*14.* natural workout
*15. *begin pct


*still need help on my pct.*

*pct*
*day 1* -*21* Aromasin, during wholecycle and PCT 

doseage?
oral?
schedule for aromasin?

*suggestions:

** test 250 2x/week 250mg monday morning and 250mg thursday night.

* liv52 3x/day while on d-bol


----------

